# هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

بسم الله القوى


نعم وبكلّ تأكيد. لقد صلب يسوع المسيح، ومات على الصليب، ودفن، ثم قام من الموت في اليوم الثالث، وبعد أن ظهر لتلاميذه مرّات عديدة، صعد إلى يمين الله في الأعالي. هذه الحقائق يؤكدها لنا الإنجيل المقدس المحفوظ بقدرة الله من التحريف أو التشويه لكي يظل نورا لكلّ من يريد أن يهتدي إلى الحق والصراط المستقيم.



حادثة الصلب وما سبقها وما تبعها ولا سيّما قيامة المسيح من الموت مكتوبة في الإنجيل كما دونّه متى من الفصل26-28، وفي إنجيل مرقس من الفصل 14-16 ، وفي إنجيل لوقا من الفصل 22-24 ، وفي إنجيل يوحنا من الفصل 18-21 .



وبالإضافة إلى الأناجيل الأربعة، فإن معظم كتب العهد الجديد تشير إشارة واضحة إلى حادثة موت المسيح وقيامته. أما كتب العهد القديم أي التوراة، وكتب الأنبياء والمزامير (الزابور)، فهي أيضا تشير إلى موت المسيح إمّا بواسطة نبوآت مباشرة وإمّا بالإشارة الرمزية المتمثلة في تقديم الذبائح للحصول على مغفرة الذنوب. وإن افترضنا أنّ من الممكن أن نزيل من التوراة والزبور والإنجيل كلّ ذكر أو إشارة لموت المسيح وقيامته، فلن يبقى بعد ذلك من هذه الكتب المقدّسة إلا اجزاء متفرقة غير مفهومة.



فالمسيح هو محور الكتاب المقدس كلّه. وموته البديليّ الفدائي هو أهمّ عمل في كلّ التاريخ. وقيامته المجيدة هي أكبر برهان على قوّة الله تعالى وصدق المسيح البارّ. ولعلّ سؤالك هو لماذا سمح الله بموت المسيح علما أن الله عادل وأن المسيح البار لم يقترف ذنبا واحداً؟



وأنت أيها الصديق، إن فهمت الإجابة على هذا السؤال تكون قد فهمت إحدى أهمّ ركائز العقيدة المسيحية. قال المسيح: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبديّة." (يوحنا 3:16). وكتب الرسول بولس: "وما دمنا الآن قد تبررنا بدمه، فكم بالأحرى نخلص به من الغضب الآتي!" (روما 9:5).



إذن موت المسيح تمّ بمشيئة الله حتى يتمكن الإنسان أن يتصالح مع الله وينال الغفران الكامل والحياة الأبدية بواسطة الإيمان بالمسيح. موت المسيح الكفّاري كان ضروريا إذ ليس من طريق آخر لتأمين غفران الله للبشر المذنبين. "لأن الجميع قد أخطأوا وهم عاجزون عن بلوغ ما يمجد الله. فهم يبرّرون مجانا، بنعمته، بواسطة الفداء بالمسيح يسوع" (روما 23:3). جميع البشر أخطأوا (وهذا يشمل الأنبياء والرسل) وجميعهم واقعون تحت نفس العقاب ولا يمكن لمذنب أن يشفع في منذب آخر.



أمّا المسيح البارّ، فلأنه ابن الله المتجسد، فهو لم يقترف ذنبا واحدا ولم يعرف الخطيئة مطلقا. ولأنه تحمّل عقاب الخطيئة عوضا عنا بموته على الصليب، فله الحق أن يشفع فينا نحن الخطاة ويمنحنا غفران الله لخطايانا وسلاما وحياة أبدية. هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة للحصول على نعمة الله المجانيّة: الإيمان بموت المسيح الكفاري البديلي، وبقيامته المجيدة، معترفين له بالذنوب وتائبين توبة صادقة.


----------



## mr.mohamed (9 نوفمبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كذب


----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2005)

ابقى روح فى حوار بين مسيحى ومسلم وهتعرف كدب ولا لاء  هتلاقيه فى حوار الاديان


----------



## ra.mi62 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

*اولا شكرا لك اخي الحبيب **Messias**  على طرحك لهذا الموضوع *

*ثانيا بلنسبة لهذا المسلم الذي يقول ان المسيح لم يصلب ويقول*



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> كذب*




*هذه الشواهد تؤكد ان السيد المسيح قد مات مصلوبا *​*1. شهادة التاريخ:*

*كورنيليوس تاسيتوس: (55 ب.م) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة. سجل قصة صلب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها إلى الثمانية عشر مجلداً.*
*جوزيفس: (27-97 ب.م) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً. حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح، وتعاليمه، ومعجزاته، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي. ثم أشار أيضاً إلى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث.*
*لوسيان الإغريقي: مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل إيمانهم بالمسيح.*
*بيلاطس البنطي: الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل إلى طيباريوس قيصر، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح. ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس. كإحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين.*​*2. شهادة التلمود*

*التلمود هو كتاب مقدس لليهود وقد جاء في نسخة طبعت في أمستردام عام 1943 صفحة 42 بأن:"يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح كان قد صلب مساء يوم الفصح".*​*3. شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم*

*يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدث عن صلب المسيح على الصليب والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صُلِبَ فيه المسيح. ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة إشعياء النبي المذكورة في سِفْرِه الإصحاح الثالث والخمسين. وفيما يلي بعض من النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه.*
*إتمـام هذه النبـوءة*​*مكــان ورودها*​*النبـــوءة*​*متى 26: 15*
*زكريا 11: 12*
*تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة *
*يوحنا 19: 28*
*مزمور 22: 15*
*عطشه على الصليب *
*متى 16: 31-56*
*زكريا 13: 7*
*تركه التلاميذ وهربوا *
*لوقا 23: 22*
*مزمور 22: 16*
*ثقبوا يديه ورجليه *
*يوحنا 19: 23-24*
*مزمور 22: 18*
*ألقوا القرعة على ثيابه *
*مرقس 14: 48-50*
*مزمور 31: 11*
*معارفه يقفون بعيداً عنه *
*متى 27: 34*
*مزمور 59 21*
*إعطاؤه الخل ليشرب *
*يوحنا 19: 34-37*
*زكريا 12: 10*
*طعنه في جنبه *
*مرقس 15: 28*
*اشعياء 53: 12*
*شفاعته من أجل صالبيه *
*عبرانين 9: 28*
*اشعياء 53: 12*
*حمل خطايا كثيرين *
*يوحنا 19: 33-36*
*مزمور34: 20 وخروج 12: 46*
*عظم من عظامه لم يكسر *​*4. شهادة المسيح نفسه*

*يحتل موت المسيح على الصليب المكانة الأولى في حياته على الأرض. لهذا السبب نرى بان كُتَّاب الأناجيل الأربعة قد أعطوا اهتماماً كبيراً لهذه القضية. فالمسيح قبل صلبه تحدث مع تلاميذه في عدة مناسبات عن موته النيابي على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات. فمرة سأله اليهود أن يريهم آية فقال لهم"انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه. فقال اليهود في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه. وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده. فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه انه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع."(يوحنا 2: 18: 22).*
* ومرة أخرى قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه: "ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم"(متى 20: 18-19) *
*ولتفصيل أكثر تستطيع قراءة الآيات التالية: *
*متى 17: 22، مرقس 8: 31، 9: 31، 10: 32-34، لوقا 9: 22، 18: 31-33، يوحنا 3: 14-17، 10: 11، 12: 32-33.*​*5. شهادة الأناجيل*

*من الواضح بأن النصف الأخير من إنجيل يوحنا يتكلم عن صلب المسيح, والنصف الأول يتكلم عن الثلاثة سنين والنصف من حياته على الأرض. فهذا يعني أن صلب المسيح هو السبب الأساسي والرئيسي الذي جاء المسيح من أجله. وهكذا أيضاً الثلث الأخير من كل من إنجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا.*​*6. شهادة يوحنا المعمدان*

*كانت رسالة يوحنا أن يمهّد الطريق لمجيء المخلّص. وعندما رأى المسيح ماشياً أشار بإصبعه إليه قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم".*
*فقبل يوحنا المعمدان كان اليهود يذبحون الكثير من الحملان للتكفير عن الخطايا أما الآن فحمل الله فيه الكفاية للتكفير عن الخطايا.*
*قبلاً كانت الحملان تقدم من قبل الناس ولكن الآن يوجد حمل واحد أرسل من قبل الله "هوذا حمل الله".*
*قبلاً  كان عدد كبير من الحملان يضحى بها للتكفير أو لستر الخطايا والآثام أما الآن فحمل الله يرفع جميع الخطايا.*
*قبل ذلك التاريخ كان الكثير من الحملان تذبح لأجل شعب اسرائيل فقط. أما الآن فيوجد حمل الله الوحيد للتكفير عن العالم كله "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم"(يوحنا 29: 1).*
*في سفر التكوين الإصحاح الرابع نقرأ عن هابيل الذي قدم عن أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها... قربانا للرب: فهنا نجد خروف واحد لشخص واحد. وفي سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر نقرأ عن حمل واحد للعائلة كلها. وفي سفر اللاويين نقرأ عن حمل واحد لكل الشعب اليهودي. ولكن الآن المسيح "حمل الله" للعالم بأسره.*​*7. شهادة موسى*

*في سفر التثنية 18: 15 تكلم موسى عن المسيح وهذه النبوءة قد تمت في (أعمال الرسل 23: 3).*​*8. شهادة قانون الإيمان النيقاوي*

*في عام 325 م اجتمع من كافة أنحاء العالم عدد من الاساقفة المسيحيين في مدينة نيقية. ووضعوا بصورة مختصرة قانون الإيمان المسيحي. كان الغرض من هذا القانون تحديد العقيدة المسيحية وحماية الكنيسة من الهرطقات التي ظهرت في الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت. وقد أشار قانون الإيمان النيقاوي بصورة واضحة وصريحة إلى صلب المسيح بالقول "وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور... الذي به كان كل شيء. الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس من مريم العذراء وتأنس وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي وتألم ومات وقبر وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب وصعد إلى السماء... وأيضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات..."*​*9. شهادة استخدام الصليب كرمز وإشارة للمسيحيين*

*لقد كان الصليب رمزاً للكنيسة منذ نشوئها. فكنت ترى الصليب مرفوعاً على مناراتها وموضوعاً على تيجان ملوكها ومنقوشاً على مقابر تابعيها ليذكّرهم بمحبة الله العظيمة لخلاص البشرية. ومن العجيب أن ترى علامة الصليب محفورة بكثرة على جدران دهاليز المقابر (الكاناكومب) الموجودة تحت الأرض في روما منذ القرن الأول الميلادي.*​*10. شهادة كلمات المسيح على الصليب*

*لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب، فمن يستطيع أن ينطق ويقول: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع! *​*11. شهادة يوسف الرامي*

*عندما طلب يوسف الرامي جسد يسوع من بيلاطس البنطي وأعطي له (مرقس 15: 42-46) كان يوسف الرامي يعرف ان الجسد الذي أنزله من على الصليب هو جسد المسيح وليس غيره.*​*إن النظرية التي تقول بأن يهوذا أخذ مكان المسيح إذ وضع الله شبه المسيح على يهوذا فصلب يهوذا عوضاً عن المسيح لا يمكن أن تكون صحيحة للأسباب التالية: *

*1. لأننا بذلك ننسب لله صفة الخداع والتضليل. وحاشا لله أن يخدع البشر.*
*2. أن النبوءة التي تنبأ بها زكريا عن إعطاء الثلاثين من الفضة لمن يسلم المسيح لا يمكن أن تتحقق (زكريا 11: 12 ومتى 26: 15) *
*3. أن النبوءة التي تتحدث عن أخذ الثلاثين من الفضة التي طرحها يهوذا في الهيكل لشراء حقل الفخاري لا يمكن أن تتم (زكريا 11: 13 ومتى 22: 7) *
*4. من البديهي أنه لو كان الشخص الذي صلب غير المسيح فلا بد أن يقاوم ويعترض ويقول لعسكر الرومان إني لست المسيح. *​*13. شهادة اليهود*

*سأل اليهود بيلاطس بأن يختم الحجر على القبر ليس خوفاً من أن يخرج المسيح من القبر، ولكن خوفاً من أن يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوا الجسد ومن ثم يقولوا أنه قام من الأموات.*​*14. شهادة عشاء الفصح*

*عندما صنع الرب يسوع الفصح مع التلاميذ أخذ الكأس وقال"هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي. اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء"(اكو 11: 25-26). ولقد كان المسيحيون عبر التاريخ يجتمعون مع اختلاف طوائفهم في أول كل أسبوع وفي كل أنحاء المعمورة ليحتفلوا بعشاء الرب كذكرى لعمل محبة الله العظيمة بأن يسوع المسيح قد سفك دمه للتكفير عن خطايا العالم أجمع.*​*15. شهادة تعليم الرسل*

*لقد كان تعليم الرسل مبنياً على إيمانهم العظيم بموت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته فلقد عاش تلاميذه وماتوا كلهم كشهداء من اجل إيمانهم الراسخ في عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب. فبطرس في موعظته في يوم الخمسين قال لليهود:"أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال. يسوع الناصري رجلٌ قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم تعلمون. هذا أخذتموه مسلَّماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي أثمةٍ صلبْتموه وقتلتموه"(أعمال 2: 22-23). وبولس الرسول يكتب في رسالته إلى كنيسة رومية عن حقيقة تبريرهم بموت المسيح الكفاري فيقول:"متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله"(رومية 3: 34) "لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار. فإنه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أيضاً أن يموت. ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة قد مات المسيح لأجلنا"(رومية 5: 6-8) "لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت"(رومية 10: 1-10) "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا"(5: 7) "فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله"(1كو 1: 18) "لأني لم أعزم أن اعرف شيءاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً" (1كو 2:2).*​*عندما يعتمد المؤمن يشهد بمعموديته عن موته ودفنه وقيامته مع المسيح "أم تجهلون أن كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية لموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة"(رومية 6: 3-6).*

*كانت الضحايا في العهد القديم تذبح كوسيلة للتكفير عن الخطايا.."لأن الدم يكفر عن النفس"(لاويين 13: 11). وكلنا نعلم بأن المسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود يؤمنون بالفداء أو الضحية. فالمسلمون يحتفلون بعيد الأضحى واليهود يحتفلون بعيد الفصح بتقديم ذبائح دموية للتكفير عن خطاياهم. والمسيحيون يؤمنون بموت المسيح "حمل الله" الذي هو الذبح العظيم والضحية الكبرى والنهائية للتكفير عن خطايا العالم فموت المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية هي التي أعطت معنى لكل الضحايا ولكل الأعياد السابقة وما تلك الضحايا إلا رمزاً مثالياً للتضحية الحقيقية التي قدمها المسيح على الصليب وإلا فالضحايا تبقى بلا معنى على الإطلاق.*
*يعلن لنا التاريخ بأن جميع التلاميذ ما عدا يوحنا الرسول قد استشهدوا بسبب إيمانهم بموت المسيح وقيامته. فهل من المعقول أن بموت جميع التلاميذ شهداء من أجل خرافة.*
*إنني أصلى انك بعد قراءة هذه الشهادات الواضحة والصريحة أن تأخذ قرارك الذي يتوقف عليه مصيرك الأبدي وأن تسأل نفسك هذا السؤال: هل من الممكن أن تكون كل هذه الأدلة والبراهين خاطئة والقرآن وحده صحيحاً.*
*صلاتي إلى الله لكي يهديك إلى اتخاذ القرار الصحيح. والرب معك.*​


----------



## صوت الرب (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع عزيزي messias
الذي يثبت صلب المسيح بطرق كثيرة
و شكرا يا رمزي على الإضافة الرائعة
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## بن البابا كيرلس (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

لولا صلب المسيح مكانت فى حياة وغفران للخطايا لزلك بزل ابنة الوحيد لكى يخلص العالم


----------



## ra.mi62 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



> *و شكرا يا رمزي على الإضافة الرائعة
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


 
شكرا الك اخي الحبيب بس انا مش اسمي رمزي انا اسمي رامي :yahoo:

الرب يباركك وينور طريقك


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل وليحميك الرب


----------



## Rayieq (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## السياف العراقي (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

شكرا على الموضوع وباركك الرب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

الإخوة الأحباء ماسياس ورامى 
++ بمجرد أن قرأت الموضوع  الرائع ، فرحت ، وهممت بالرد ، ففوجئت بالإضافة الرائعة للأخ الحبيب رامى ، فقلت : سبقتنى يا أخى الحبيب بما لم يخطر على بالى .
+++ ثم فوجئت بالتحيات الكثيرة من الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً .
+++ ربنا يبارك هذا المنتدى الأخوى الحبيب ، ويبارك كل من فيه .


----------



## maiada (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

شكراً على المعلومات الروعة
وعلى الموضوع وخصوصاً ردك يا أخ رامي
الرب يبارككم


----------



## geegoo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

ربنا يعوض كل من له تعب محبة في هذا الموضوع الرائع ....​


----------



## geegoo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

في الكنيسة الاورثوذكسية يقرأ احيانا في يوم الجمعة العظيمة احد المزامير التي تتحدث عن حقيقة الصلب و احداثه التي شهدت عليها الطبيعة الخاضعة لخالقنا القدوس ....
العظيم بولس الرسول لما دخل اثينا و بدأ التبشير سمعه احد علماء الفلك .... و لفت نظره اشارة بولس الرسول الي الظلام الذي حل علي العالم يوم الصلب .... فلاقاه منفردا و طلب منه تحديد الحادث باليوم و الساعة .... فوجده متطابقا مع ما سجلوه عن هذا اليوم ....
فقد كان حادثا فريدا مختلفا عن حساباتهم الفلكية للكسوف ... و كان هذا سببا في ايمان هذا الانسان ....


----------



## بيركيلوتس (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

1 هل يمكنك ان تزكر لي نبؤه واحد عن المسيح بانه سيموت 3 ايام ثم ينتصر علي الموت في اليوم الثالث؟

2 وازا كان هاذا تم بالفعل . فلما زهبت مريم لتحنيطه. ولما كل الاندهاش الزي ابدوه الاثني عشر عند رؤيتهم له؟؟؟

3وازا كان هزا تم بالفعل .فلما زهبت مريم في اليوم الثالث لتحنيطه.وما المتوقع ان تكون عليه جثته ليس بل تصلح للتحنيط بل هل تصلح لتحمل الرائحه بعد 48 ساعه؟؟

وهل مريم لا تثق في اله ان كانت تعتبره اله فهل الاله يحنطه
*# ..................... #*


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



بيركيلوتس قال:


> هل يمكنك ان تزكر لي نبؤه واحد عن المسيح بانه سيموت 3 ايام ثم ينتصر علي الموت في اليوم الثالث؟


 

متى 12 : 40 
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ 
هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ.

متى 26 : 61 
وَقَالاَ هَذَا قَالَ إِنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَنْقُضَ هَيْكَلَ اللَّهِ وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِيهِ. 





بيركيلوتس قال:


> 2 وازا كان هاذا تم بالفعل . فلما زهبت مريم لتحنيطه. ولما كل الاندهاش الزي ابدوه الاثني عشر عند رؤيتهم له؟؟؟


 

*ذهبت كعادة اليهود لأنها لم تكن تعلم أنه سيقوم *

*وقد إندهش التلاميذ لرؤيتهم له لأنه دخل والأبواب مغلَّقة*




بيركيلوتس قال:


> .وما المتوقع ان تكون عليه جثته ليس بل تصلح للتحنيط بل هل تصلح لتحمل الرائحه بعد 48 ساعه؟؟
> 
> وهل مريم لا تثق في اله ان كانت تعتبره اله فهل الاله يحنطه


 

*أن تتوقع شئ ... لكنك تجد الحقيقة شئ آخر*

*الذي تم تحنيطة الجسد وليس الروح*

*لا تخلط الأمور بل إسأل *

*وإنتظر الإجابة*


----------



## maryanne_omega (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

موضوع راااائع ربنا يبركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## يوحنا يوحنا (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

الاخوه الاحباء 
الاخ الذي يقول ان السيد المسيح لم يصلب ويقول انه كذب هذا الاخ لا يريد ان يفهم ولا يريد ان يصدق فمثل هؤلاء لا يجب النقاش معهم ومع كل الاثباتات التي كتبها الاخ الحبيب له ان يصدق لذلك
 لابد ان ندرك مع من نتحدث اولا  وهل من نناقشه علي مستوي من ان يتقبل ويحلل المعلومات ام عنده رفض مسبق للا جابه  ؟؟؟     شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



يوحنا يوحنا قال:


> الاخوه الاحباء
> .... هذا الاخ لا يريد ان يفهم ولا يريد ان يصدق فمثل
> هؤلاء لا يجب النقاش معهم ومع كل الاثباتات التي كتبها الاخ الحبيب له ان يصدق لذلك
> .....  شكرا


 

*أخي يوحنا *

*لابد الكل أن تصل إليه المعرفة حتى لو بدى لا يفهم*

*فنحن نضع إجاباتنا ليس لفائدة السائل *

*فقط بل لفائدة زوارنا وضيوفنا الأعزاء*


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

موضوع رائع 

شكرا


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

*موضوع راااائع ربنا يبركك و ينور حياتك​*


----------



## طاهر الخلد (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله....الاخوة المحترمين

الاخ الكريم احب ان ارد عليك من انجيل متى و اللتى ذكرتها انت: (متى 12 : 40
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ
هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ.)

و السؤال الان.....انتم تؤمنون بأن المسيح صلب و مات و ظل فى الارض ثلاث ايام....اى انه لم يكن حيا.......و الان الانجيل يقول انه (كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام و ثلاث ليال).....هل كان يونان حيا ام ميتا فى بطن الحوت؟؟؟؟؟......الجواب الكل يعرفه....يونان كان حيا......اذا كما كان يونان حيا فالمسيح هو الاخر كان حيا فى بطن الارض ثلاثة ايام و ثلاث ليال....و بمعنى اخر....(كما كانت معجزة يونان فأن معجزة المسيح ستكون كمعجزة يونان تماما)....و معجزة يونان انه كان حيا فى بطن الحوت......فأن كان المسيح ميتا فى الارض فأين هى المعجزة و كيف تتشابه مع ما حدث ليونان ان كان ميتا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....اين التشابه؟؟؟؟؟......انجيل متى يقول (كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت سيكون ابن الانسان فى باطن الارض)

و شكرا لسعة صدوركم


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



طاهر الخلد قال:


> هل كان يونان حيا ام ميتا فى بطن الحوت؟؟؟؟؟......الجواب الكل يعرفه....يونان كان حيا......اذا كما كان يونان حيا فالمسيح هو الاخر كان حيا فى بطن الارض ثلاثة ايام و ثلاث ليال





الرب يسوع المسيح كان في باطن الارض ميتا بالجسد وحيا بالروح 

( فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح 19 الذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن 20 اذ عصت قديما حين كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء.)

(1 بطرس 3: 18 - 20) 

كون الرب يسوع المسيح كان في باطن الارض ، فهو لم يكن عاطلا بدون عمل ، بل ذهب وكرز للارواح التي في السجن ( الهاوية ) الناس الذين ماتوا على الايمان بالمخلص (المؤمنين ) اخذهم الى الفردوس .

نعم كان الرب يسوع المسيح حيا بالروح في باطن الارض ، ولكن لكي يدخل الى بطن الارض كان ينبغي ان يموت الجسد .

مع التحية


----------



## طاهر الخلد (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



new_man قال:


> الرب يسوع المسيح كان في باطن الارض ميتا بالجسد وحيا بالروح
> 
> ( فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح 19 الذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن 20 اذ عصت قديما حين كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء.)
> 
> ...



*اخى الكريم هدانا الله و اياك الى الطريق القويم......ما معنى حيا بالروح ميتا بالجسد؟ و كيف يكون ذلك؟...و ان كان كما تقول حيا بالروح ميتا بالجسد(و اللتى لا افهم معناها) فهو لم يكن كما كان يونان....فيونان كان حيا بالروح و الجسد فى باطن الحوت و تلك كانت معجزة.....و ان لم يكن المسيح حيا بالروح و الجسد فى باطن الارض فهو اذا لم يكن كما كان يونان!!!!!*

*شكرا لسعة صدرك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> *ما معنى حيا بالروح ميتا بالجسد؟ و كيف يكون ذلك؟*





طاهر الخلد قال:


>





الاخ العزيز : طاهر الخلد 

الانسان العادي ، يموت اذا انفصلت روحه عن جسده 
وهذا الانفصال نهائي ، اذ ترجع الروح الى خالقها 
ولا ترجع الروح الى الجسد مرة اخرى الا يوم القيامة 


بالنسبة للرب يسوع المسيح فان ( لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ) ولهذا فانه كان في القبر ميتا بالجسد ولكن حي بالروح ، اذ ان روحه لم تفارق جسده الميت ، ولهذا فاللاهوت اقام الناسوت بارادته الذاتية وعاد المسيح الى الحياة 

ما قاله السيد المسيح بخصوص (آية او معجزة ) يونان ، انه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت هكذا يكون هو في بطن الارض .

يونان لم يكن ميتا في بطن الحوت ، لكن جسدا كان عاطلا في حكم الميت . 

كانت صلاة يونان في بطن الحوت :

( فصلى يونان الى الرب الهه من جوف الحوت
2 وقال.دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابني.صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي)
(يونان 2: 1 - 2) 

فاطلق على مكانه في بطن الحوت انه في جوف الهاوية .

وهذا هو المعنى الذي قاله الرب يسوع تماما ، فقد ذهب الى الهاوية (السجن) حيا في الروح ومماتا في الجسد ، في بطن الارض .

هل تفهم ما معنى النبؤات الرمزية ؟؟؟

ربنا ينور قلبك


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



new_man قال:


> الاخ العزيز : طاهر الخلد
> 
> الانسان العادي ، يموت اذا انفصلت روحه عن جسده
> وهذا الانفصال نهائي ، اذ ترجع الروح الى خالقها
> ...



يونان لم يكن ميتا في بطن الحوت ، لكن جسدا كان عاطلا في حكم الميت . 

( فصلى يونان الى الرب الهه من جوف الحوت
2 وقال.دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابني.صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي

اولا شكرا على الطريقة المحترمة فى الرد

الان....كيف يكون فى حكم الميت ؟؟؟ كيف يصلى و هو فى حكم الميت؟ و كيف يدعو و هو فى حكم الميت؟ معنى انه كان يصلى و يدعو فهو يحرك اعضائه (الفم و اللسان).....الحالة الوحيدة التى نستطيع ان نقول على انسان انه فى حكم الميت جسديا و هو حى هى حالة الغيبوبة.....و الان لا اريد الذهاب بعيدا عن الموضوع.....حتى الان اخى العزيز لم تأتينى بالأجابة الشافية.....المسيح قال(كما كان يونان فى باطن الارض(حيا) سيكون ابن الانسان(فى نفس الحالة و التشابه تماما) و يقصد به المسيح).....فأن كان المسيح ميتا فى الارض فكيف يكون كما كان يونان اذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> .....حتى الان اخى العزيز لم تأتينى بالأجابة الشافية.....المسيح قال(كما كان يونان فى باطن الارض(حيا) سيكون ابن الانسان(فى نفس الحالة و التشابه تماما) و يقصد به المسيح).....فأن كان المسيح ميتا فى الارض فكيف يكون كما كان يونان اذا؟؟؟؟


 

اخي العزيز .

ارجو ان تكتب النص الكريم الذي قاله الرب يسوع ، وبين لي فيه اين قال (كما كان يونان حيا) ؟؟

قلت لك ان هذه هي الطريقة النبوية في الرمز . والرمز يقول ( كما كان ) هناك تشبيه وليس تطابق 

كأن اقول فلان مثل الاسد ، فتذهب انت لتبحث عن ذيله وتنسى المقصود في التشبيه انه عن الشجاعة !!!!


ولكن رجاء محبة ، لا تضع كلاما من عندك ، ثم تنسبه الى السيد المسيح . 
نحن لا نفعل هذا بقرآنكم ، بل نقتبس ما نريده من القرآن نفسه .

ارجو ان تفعل نفس الشيء ،ضع الاقتباس الكريم من فم المبارك اذا شئت ، وتعال ناقشنا فيه .

مع جزيل الاحترام


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



new_man قال:


> اخي العزيز .
> 
> ارجو ان تكتب النص الكريم الذي قاله الرب يسوع ، وبين لي فيه اين قال (كما كان يونان حيا) ؟؟
> 
> ...




*الاخ العزيز انا لم اقصد ان اتى بكلام من عندى و لكنى و ضعت كلمة (حيا) منفردة بين قوسين لتوضيح ما  قصده المسيح ....لك منى كل الاحترام و التقدير.......
الان اريد من حضرتك التوضيح.....المسيح يقول(كما كان يونان فى باطن الحوت........)  سيكون ابن الانسان.........اليس المقصود هنا انه كما كان نبى الله يونس فى باطن الحوت سأكون انا فى باطن الارض؟......كيف كان يونان فى باطن الحوت؟؟؟....الاجابة انت تعرفها.......يونان كان حيا فى باطن الحوت و صلى و دعا الله ان ينجيه من ازمته....كذلك كان المسيح فى باطن الارض حيا تماما كما كان يونان و الا فما الحكمة من ان يذكر يونان فى هذا الموضع؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> *المسيح يقول(كما كان يونان فى باطن الحوت........) سيكون ابن الانسان.........اليس المقصود هنا انه كما كان نبى الله يونس فى باطن الحوت سأكون انا فى باطن الارض؟......كيف كان يونان فى باطن الحوت؟؟؟*


 

عزيزي الفاضل :

هات من اي تفسير مسيحي يقول اننا فهمنا قول السيد المسيح بالصورة التي تفضلت بها 

قال الرب يسوع المسيح ( هذا الجيل شرير.يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل.)
(لوقا 11: 29 - 30)


( فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
 40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال 
هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال)

(متى 12: 39 - 40) 

اين في قول المسيح ان كما كان يونان (حيا في بطن الحوت ) ؟؟؟

ودعني انا اسألك : كيف كان يونان في بطن الحوت ؟؟؟


انت تقول انه كان حيا ، ولكن الكتاب المقدس يقول انه كان في بطن الهاوية .


( فصلى يونان الى الرب الهه من جوف الحوت
 2 وقال.دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابني.
صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي.)

(يونان 2: 1 - 2) 


الان هل لك ان تفسر لي ، اذا كان يونان في بطن الحوت يصلي ، قال في الصلاة انه يصرخ من جوف الهاوية ؟؟؟



قلت لك مثال :

اذا قلت ان فلان مثل الاسد ، هل تذهب لتبحث عن ذيله ؟؟
 ام تفهم ان المعنى هو رمزي لتشبيه في جزئية واحدة معينة ؟؟؟



تفضل واجب يا اخي وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

*سؤال اخر اخى العزيز.....من اين اتيت بأن المسيح قصد التشابه و ليس التطابق؟؟؟ما هو دليلك؟ مع ان الاية ظاهرها هو التطابق(كما كان.....سيكون..) ؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> *سؤال اخر اخى العزيز.....من اين اتيت بأن المسيح قصد التشابه و ليس التطابق؟؟؟ما هو دليلك؟ مع ان الاية ظاهرها هو التطابق(كما كان.....سيكون..) ؟*


 

قول المسيح نفسه لا يفيد التطابق ، فهو لم يقل ( كما كان يونان حيا ....) 
ولكنه قال ( كما كان يونان ) 

ماهو معنى حرف الكاف في ( كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ) 

هل تستطيع ان تأتي بتفسير مسيحي واحد يقول ان المسيح كان يقول بالتطابق ؟؟؟

انت تنظر للتشبيه من ناحية واحدة ، هو قول المسيح ، ولكن لماذا لم تلتفت الى حالة يونان ؟؟

ارجوك اجب ان اسئلتي السابقة 

كيف كان يونان في بطن الحوت ، ولماذا عندما صلي قال انه في بطن الهاوية ؟؟؟

هل بطن الحوت هو بطن الهاوية ؟؟؟

هل تعرف ما هي الهاوية ، وهل يستطيع الناس الذهاب الى الهاوية احياء ؟؟؟

الموضوع اخطر من ان تقوم انت بتفسيره في اثارة شبهة على الماشي ، التفسير المسيحي علم قائم على اسس ارجو الا تتجاهلها ، هذا اذا كنت تريد حوارا على مستوى .

مع التحية


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

اخى الكريم فى الاية التى ذكرتها انت الان خير دليل على ان المسيح كان حيا فى باطن الارض......تأمل جيدا اخى ( فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال
هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال)....الاية معروف انها المعجزة......المعجزة التى اعطاها الله ليونان و هى انا يظل حيا فى باطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام و ثلاث ليال....و الا فأن كان ميتا فأين هى المعجزة اذا؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> اخى الكريم فى الاية التى ذكرتها انت الان خير دليل على ان المسيح كان حيا فى باطن الارض......تأمل جيدا اخى ( فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.





طاهر الخلد قال:


> 40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال
> هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال)....الاية معروف انها المعجزة......المعجزة التى اعطاها الله ليونان و هى انا يظل حيا فى باطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام و ثلاث ليال....و الا فأن كان ميتا فأين هى المعجزة اذا؟





سرعتك في وضع الرد لا توحي ابدا انك تعطي نفسك فرصة للقراءة .


نقول كمان يا اخي الحبيب 

موت الانسان هو انفصال الجسد عن الروح 

المسيح كان في بطن الارض ميت بالجسد وحي بالروح بغير ان تنفصل عنه .
(1 بطرس 3: 18) 

ما معنى هذا في نظرك ؟؟؟

ارجوك ، نحن لا نفسر لكم قرآنكم ولكن ننقل عن مفسريكم المعتمدين 

اذا اردت ان تناقش بالتفسير الذي يؤكد كلامك ، فاهلا وسهلا ، اما اثارة الشبهات بغير دراسة كافية ، فاعتقد ان هذا يعتبر تطاول ( سامحني ) 

قل لي يا اخي الفاضل :  هل قرأت سفر يونان بنفسك ؟؟؟

اذا كنت قد فعلت ، فلماذا لا تجيب عن اسئلتي ؟؟


كيف كان يونان في بطن الحوت ، ولماذا عندما صلي قال انه في بطن الهاوية ؟؟؟

هل بطن الحوت هو بطن الهاوية ؟؟؟

هل تعرف ما هي الهاوية ، وهل يستطيع الناس الذهاب الى الهاوية احياء ؟؟؟


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

هل تستطيع ان تأتي بتفسير مسيحي واحد يقول ان المسيح كان يقول بالتطابق ؟؟؟

*اخى العزيز الاية لا تحتاج لأى تفسير فالأية واضحة تماما.....الاية كلامها واضح وجلى و لا يحتاج لتوضيح*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> هل تستطيع ان تأتي بتفسير مسيحي واحد يقول ان المسيح كان يقول بالتطابق ؟؟؟





طاهر الخلد قال:


> *اخى العزيز الاية لا تحتاج لأى تفسير فالأية واضحة تماما.....الاية كلامها واضح وجلى و لا يحتاج لتوضيح*






يا اخي العزيز 

الآية تحوي طرفين للتشبيه بينهما 

المسيح ويونان 

ارجو ان تجيب عن اسئلتي :


( فصلى يونان الى الرب الهه من جوف الحوت
2 وقال.دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابني.
صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي.)

(يونان 2: 1 - 2) 


الان هل لك ان تفسر لي ، اذا كان يونان في بطن الحوت يصلي ، قال في الصلاة انه يصرخ من جوف الهاوية ؟؟؟


هل تعرف ما هي الهاوية ، وهل يستطيع الناس الذهاب الى الهاوية احياء ؟؟؟


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

الان هل لك ان تفسر لي ، اذا كان يونان في بطن الحوت يصلي ، قال في الصلاة انه يصرخ من جوف الهاوية ؟؟؟

المقصود بجوف الهاوية هو بطن الحوت

هل تعرف ما هي الهاوية ، وهل يستطيع الناس الذهاب الى الهاوية احياء ؟؟؟

*لا احد يستطيع ان يدخل الى بطن الحوت الا اذا اراد الله عز و جل ذلك.......و قصة يونان معروفة للجميع القاه اهل السفينة فى البحر بعدما اجروا قرعة لان السفينة كادت ان تغرق من ثقل حمولتها فابتلعه الحوت و تلك كانت ارادة الله ليحمله الحوت الى خارج الماء حيا......اليست هذه معجزة من الله؟؟....ارجو الا اكون قد اطلت عليك او تطاولت .....ليس من عادتى اخى ان اتطاول على احد....فديننا لم يأمرنا بذلك فالله يقول فى القران ( ولا تجادلوا اهل الكتاب الا بالتى هى احسن) و انا ان كنت قد فعلت غير ذلك فهو عن غير قصد و ارجو ان تسامحنى اخى....و شكرا لك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> الان هل لك ان تفسر لي ، اذا كان يونان في بطن الحوت يصلي ، قال في الصلاة انه يصرخ من جوف الهاوية ؟؟؟





طاهر الخلد قال:


> المقصود بجوف الهاوية هو بطن الحوت




هذ تفسير الماء بعد جهد انه الماء 


يااخي الفاضل ، انا اعرف ان جوف الحوت اشارة الى جوف الهاوية 
وجوف الهاوية اشارة الى جوف الحوت 


سؤالي ، لماذا لم يقل في صلاته من جوف الحوت صرخت ؟؟؟

لماذا قال عن جوف الحوت انه جوف الهاوية ، هذا هو سؤالي 

تفضل بالتفسير .

الهاوية هو مكان انتظار الارواح التي ماتت ، 

فلماذا قال عن جوف الحوت انه يصرخ من جوف الهاوية


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

الهاوية هو مكان انتظار الارواح التي ماتت 

*لا افهم ماذا تقصد بالتحديد......هل تقصد انه كان ميتا فى بطن الحوت؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> الهاوية هو مكان انتظار الارواح التي ماتت





طاهر الخلد قال:


> *لا افهم ماذا تقصد بالتحديد......هل تقصد انه كان ميتا فى بطن الحوت؟*



ما رأيك ان تقرأ سفر يونان النبي ، ثم تقرأ ما جاء عن الهاوية في الكتاب المقدس ، ثم تخبرني انت ، ماذا تفهم ؟؟؟

الست انت هنا لكي تعلمنا ما لا نعلمه ؟؟؟


لماذا كان يونان في بطن الحوت ، وقال انه في جوف الهاوية ؟؟


ربنا معاك


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

*اخى العزيز انا لست هنا لاعلمك ما لا تعلم...انا فقط اتناقش معك و اطرح عليك رؤيتى و لسنا فى نزاع او خصومة....فأن قبلت وجهة نظرى فمرحبا و ان لم تقبلها فمرحبا......اما عن كلمة (الهاوية) .....فمقصود بها المكان السحيق الى اسفل (هوى) اى سقط فهى تدل على المكان المتناهى فى الانخفاض ....الان....ما وجه التشابه بين جوف الحوت و الهاوية؟؟....اجيبك اخى العزيز......لدينا هنا جوفين عميقين جوف البحر و جوف الجوت الا يستحق ان يطلق عليها هاوية؟؟.....بل هى منتهى الهاوية......و هناك من الكلمات الكثيرة التى تحمل اكثر من معنى و انت تعلم ذلك....والهاوِيةُ: اسم من أَسماء جهنم......والهاوِيةُ كلُّ مَهْواة لا يُدْرَك قَعْرُها....ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك اخى العزيز*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



طاهر الخلد قال:


> *اما عن كلمة (الهاوية) .....فمقصود بها المكان السحيق الى اسفل (هوى) اى سقط فهى تدل على المكان المتناهى فى الانخفاض *


 

اخي الفاضل 

من اين اتيت بتفسير كلمة الهاوية من الكتاب المقدس بالطريقة التي تفضلت بها 
هل يمكن الاشارة الى المصدر الذي نقلت منه هذا المعنى ؟؟؟

في انتظارك اخي الكريم لنستكمل


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

*اخى الكريم معانى الكلمات تستمد من معاجم اللغة العربية ......معنى كلمة الهاوية....والهاوِيةُ: اسم من أَسماء جهنم......والهاوِيةُ كلُّ مَهْواة لا يُدْرَك قَعْرُها.*


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

لاحظ اخى الفاضل انك ابتعدت عن الموضوع الاساسى


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> *اخى الكريم معانى الكلمات تستمد من معاجم اللغة العربية ......معنى كلمة الهاوية....والهاوِيةُ: اسم من أَسماء جهنم......والهاوِيةُ كلُّ مَهْواة لا يُدْرَك قَعْرُها.*


 

يا اخي الكريم ، هناك شيء لا تعرفه اسمه ( قاموس الكتاب المقدس ) 
لانه يفسر الكلمات من اصلها العبري او اليوناني ، 
ومكان استخدامها في الكتاب المقدس 
كل هذا لا تستطيع ان تستخرجه من قاموس اللغة العربية .

هل تعرف مثلا ان كلمة جهنم ليس عربية وانما عبرية ؟؟؟
فكيف تعرف معناها من قاموس اللغة العربية ؟؟؟

وهذا مثال جيد لنتكلم فيه : 

منشأ كلمة ( جهنم ) بالعبري واضح ويشرح معناه 
ولكن بالنسبة للعربية هو فقط نقل عن الاصل من اليهود بدون ان يفهم معنى الكلمة في اصلها .

كلمة ( الهاوية) في اصلها العبري ( شأول) ، اذا فتفسيرها لا يكون بمعناها العربي بل معناها العبري .

ولهذا سألتك ، من اي مرجع مسيحي تفضلت بتفسير الآية ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> لاحظ اخى الفاضل انك ابتعدت عن الموضوع الاساسى


 
انا اتكلم في صميم صميم الموضوع 

كيف تفسر الانجيل وانت لم تقرأه ، وكيف تفسر كلام المسيح عن يونان وانت لم تقرأ سفر يونان .

هل تستطيع ان تجيبني الان وحالا ، اين يقع سفر يونان في الكتاب المقدس ، ماهو السفر الذي قبله والسفر الذي بعده ؟؟ وكم هي عدد اصحاحاته ؟؟؟

نحن نتكلم في صميم صميم الموضوع يا اخي الكريم 
هو تفسير الكتاب المقدس ، هل هو لكل انسان ؟؟؟

انت لم تستطع الاجابة حتى الان : لماذا قال يونان من جوف الحوت ، انقذني من جوف الهاوية ؟؟


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



new_man قال:


> انا اتكلم في صميم صميم الموضوع
> 
> كيف تفسر الانجيل وانت لم تقرأه ، وكيف تفسر كلام المسيح عن يونان وانت لم تقرأ سفر يونان .
> 
> ...



يا اخى الفاضل ان لست بصدد امتحان فى الكتاب المقدس ......بداية الكلام كانت عن اية من الكتاب المقدس و احببت ان اطرح ما رأيته فيها و هى (كما كان يونان .......) (سيكون ابن الانسان)
و نحن الان نتحاور فى تلك الاية........ما علاقة ذلك بأمتحانى فى كتابك المقدس؟؟ الا اذا كنت تريد الخروج من الموضوع الاساسى و تدخل الى فروع.......الان نعود الى لب الموضوع.......قلى انت ما كان حال يونان فى بطن الحوت؟؟هل كان حيا ام ميتا؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> يا اخى الفاضل ان لست بصدد امتحان فى الكتاب المقدس ......بداية الكلام كانت عن اية من الكتاب المقدس و احببت ان اطرح ما رأيته فيها و هى (كما كان يونان .......) (سيكون ابن الانسان)





طاهر الخلد قال:


> و نحن الان نتحاور فى تلك الاية........ما علاقة ذلك بأمتحانى فى كتابك المقدس؟؟ الا اذا كنت تريد الخروج من الموضوع الاساسى و تدخل الى فروع.......الان نعود الى لب الموضوع.......قلى انت ما كان حال يونان فى بطن الحوت؟؟هل كان حيا ام ميتا؟





اذا قال عن نفسه انه في جوف الهاوية ، فمعنى هذا انه كان ميتا . 
ولكنه لم يكن ميتا ، ولكنه كان مثل الميت ، جسده معطلا وروحه فيه .

وهذا نفس حال المسيح في القبر جسده (في الهاوية) وروحه فيه.

ان المقارنة هنا هي مقارنة مشابهة وليست مقارنة تطابق .

السيد يسوع المسيح كان يقول كلاما بالرمز وفهمه المحيطون به .

هل تعرف مثلا ان الرب يسوع تنبأ عن موته وقيامته في ثلاثة ايام في موقف آخر بقوله  

(اجاب يسوع وقال لهم انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة ايام اقيمه.20 فقال اليهود في ست واربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفانت في ثلاثة ايام تقيمه.21 واما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده.)
( يوحنا 2: 19 - 21)

وكما قلت لك ، النبؤات الرمزية لا تفسر بالحرف ولكن بالمعنى .

يقول الكتاب المقدس : (لان الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحيي) ( 2 كورنثوس 3: 6)

الكتاب المقدس مليء بالنبؤات الرمزية ، وتفسيرها يكون بالروح القدس ، في الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، لان الكتاب يفسر نفسه بنفسه .


واخيرا : اذا قلت لك ان فلان اسد ، فلا تبحث عن ذيله مثل الاسد ام مثل الارنب ام ليس له ذيل مطلقا ، افهم المعنى المقصود من الكلام.

هل الموضوع اصبح واضحا الآن ؟؟؟


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

*اذا قال عن نفسه انه في جوف الهاوية ، فمعنى هذا انه كان ميتا .
ولكنه لم يكن ميتا ،؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

*اين المعجزة فى ذلك ان كان ميتا فى بطن الحوت؟؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*




طاهر الخلد قال:


> *اذا قال عن نفسه انه في جوف الهاوية ، فمعنى هذا انه كان ميتا .*





طاهر الخلد قال:


> *ولكنه لم يكن ميتا ،؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *اين المعجزة فى ذلك ان كان ميتا فى بطن الحوت؟؟؟؟*




لم افهم ما تقصد ، هل من الممكن التوضيح ؟؟؟


قلت لك اذا قال عن نفسه انه في جوف الهاوية ، فهذا يشير الى انه ميت

ولكنه لم يكن ميتا ، بل كان جسده معطلا (في الهاوية ) وروحه فيه .

ارجو التعقيب على الكلام كله بدون اجتزاء ، لانك بذلك تقولني ما لم اقوله .


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

قال الرب يسوع المسيح ( هذا الجيل شرير.يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل.)
(لوقا 11: 29 - 30)


( فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب *آية* ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال
هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال)

(متى 12: 39 - 40) 

*الان انا اتسائل ما هى اية يونان ان كان ميتا فى بطن الحوت؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



طاهر الخلد قال:


> قال الرب يسوع المسيح ( هذا الجيل شرير.يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
> 30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل.)
> (لوقا 11: 29 - 30)
> 
> ...


 
وهل كان يونان ميتا في بطن الحوت ؟؟؟ 

كتبت لك كان جسده معطلا وروحه فيه ، وقال عن نفسه انه يصرخ من الهاوية 

اين قلت لك انه كان ميتا ؟؟؟

الم اقل لك ينبغي ان تفهم علم التفسير قبل الخوض فيه 

لا زلت يا اخي الكريم لا تفهم بين النبؤة كرمز وبين التطابق الحرفي .


----------



## طاهر الخلد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



new_man قال:


> وهل كان يونان ميتا في بطن الحوت ؟؟؟
> 
> كتبت لك كان جسده معطلا وروحه فيه ، وقال عن نفسه انه يصرخ من الهاوية
> 
> ...



*شكرااااا و هدانى الله و اياك الى طريقه المستقيم*


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



طاهر الخلد قال:


> قال الرب يسوع المسيح ( هذا الجيل شرير.يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.
> 30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل.)
> (لوقا 11: 29 - 30)
> 
> ...


 

*أولاً: لن ُنكذب المسيح فعندما يقول المسيح آية يونان فهي آية*

*ذلك لانهم ألقوا يونان في البحر الهائج حيث لا خلاص بل الموت المحقق إذ إبتلعه الحوت*

*وبعد ثلاثة أيام خرج يونان حياً بعد أن كان في عِداد الموتى على عكس المنطق البشري*

*ذلك كان يُشير الى موت الميسح ثم قيامته حياً *​******************************

*ثانياً : كان المسيح يتكلم للناس بأمثلة من قصص يعرفونها لكي يدركوا المعنى *

*وإليك بعض النصوص : *

متى 12 
40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال
هكذا يكون ابن الانسان *في قلب الارض* *ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال*

*المراد إظهارة هنا الموت والقيامة و عدد الأيام* 
*----------------------*

لوقا 17 : 27 
كَانُوا *يَأْكُلُونَ وَيَشْرَبُونَ وَيُزوِّجُونَ وَيَتَزَوَّجُونَ* إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ نُوحٌ الْفُلْكَ وَجَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ *وَأَهْلَكَ الْجَمِيعَ*.

*المراد إظهارة هنا عيشة التغافل عن تحذير الله من الهلاك القادم*
*---------------------*

يوحنا 3 : 14 
وَكَمَا *رَفَعَ مُوسَى* الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ *يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ* 

*المراد إظهارة هنا رفع المسيح على الصليب كما رُفِعَت الحية*
*---------------------*

يوحنا 15 : 4 
اثبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ *الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ* إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. 

*المراد إظهارة هنا المسيح مصدر الثمر وليس أن المؤمن غصن حرفي*
*---------------------*


يوحنا 12 : 24 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ *وَتَمُتْ* فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ *مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ*. 

*المراد إظهارة هنا موت المسيح ليأتي بأبناء كثيرين الى المجد*

العبرانيين 2 : 10 
لأَنَّهُ لاَقَ بِذَاكَ الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ الْكُلُّ وَبِهِ الْكُلُّ، *وَهُوَ آتٍ بِأَبْنَاءٍ* *كَثِيرِينَ* إِلَى الْمَجْدِ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ رَئِيسَ *خَلاَصِهِمْ بِالآلاَمِ*.


----------



## Aksios (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

سلام و نعمة kathrena



kathrena قال:


> طيب يعني الله مش لاقي طريقه تانيه الفداء البشريه الا الصلب والاهانه لابنه الذي هو نفسه الله؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> سلام ونعمة



طبعا بالتاكيد تعرفى قصة ادم و حواء و سقوطهم فى الخطية
و عندما سقطوا فى الخطية الكتاب يقول

[Q-BIBLE]"ملعونة الأرض بسببك. بالتعب تأكل منها كل أيام حياتك" (تك 3: 17)[/Q-BIBLE]


و لكى يحمل الله هذه اللعنه كان حتما ان يصلب على خشبة لانه مذكور

[Q-BIBLE]افتدانا من لعنة الشريعة إذ صار لعنة من اجلنا ، لأنه قد كتب ملعون كل من علق علي خشبة    غلاطية 3: 13[/Q-BIBLE]

حتى يحمل الله هذه اللعنه كان يجب ان يصلب على الخشبة......

ايضا كان شعب بنى اسرائيل فى العهد القديم يقدمون الكباش و التقدمات ذبيحة لله للتكفير عن خطاياهم و كان كل هذا يرمز الى ذبيحة السيد المسيح التى سوف تكفر عن خطايانا
ارجو اكون قدرت افيديك بشئ
سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*



kathrena قال:


> طيب يعني الله مش لاقي طريقه تانيه الفداء البشريه الا الصلب والاهانه لابنه الذي هو نفسه الله؟


 


*قبل كل شئ كان لابد تتميم النبوة الواردة في :*

مزمور 22 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. *ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. *
*

**في الصليب *
*رأينا المسيح حاملاً خطايانا أمام عدالة الله*

*في الصليب *
*تأكد موت المسيح أما الشهود الأعداء قبل الأحباء*

*في الصليب *
*فتح المسيح زراعيه لساعات مرحباً بكل خاطي يؤمن به*

*في الصليب *
*رأينا قوة غضب الله المُعدة لكل خاطي فعرفنا مقدار قداسته*

*في الصليب *
*تمت كلمات الوحي ( ..... هكذا ينبغي أن ُيرفع ابن الانسان )*

*في الصليب *
*ظهرت عداوة الانسان للخلاص المُعد من الله من الساسة والمُتدينيين*

*في الصليب *
*ظهر حب الله وقوة هذا الحب الفريد الذي لم يتراجع حتى عن الموت لأجل من أحب*



*** أخيراً ليس للمريض تعيين وتحديد طريقة العلاج ... بل للطبيب*


*** شكراً لك يارب على الصليب الذي بموتك عليه صارت لنا الحياة الأبدية*


*.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟*

الأخت الفاضلة التى تتخذ إسم / kathrena
+++ سيادتك تقولين : ((  طيب يعني الله مش لاقي طريقه تانيه الفداء البشريه الا الصلب والاهانه لابنه الذي هو نفسه الله؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سلام ونعمة))
++++ الله يتخذ أفضل وأقدس وأحق إسلوب ، بوجه مطلق .
++++ وذلك قد لا يعجب البعض ، كمثل الذين إعتادوا على النفاذ من ثغرات القوانين ، فيقولون لمن يسلك بالحق : ولماذا كل هذا التعب والعناء .
++++ أمــَّا الذين يقدسون الحق وحده ، فإنهم يقدِّرون جداً الطريق الحق ، مهما بدا للآخرين أنها طرق غريبة ، فإنها غريبة بالنسبة لهم هم ، بسبب عدم تعودهم على السلوك فى الطريق الحق .


----------

